# What counts as the West Country?



## Idaho (Dec 23, 2007)

I reckon it's everything west of the A350. and south of Cheltenham.


----------



## keybored (Dec 23, 2007)

Remove shoes from local. Toes>10 = West Country.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 23, 2007)

hampshire and to the left.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2007)

somerset,gloucestershire,wiltshire, parts of dorset, bits of devon


----------



## chymaera (Dec 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> somerset,gloucestershire,wiltshire, parts of dorset, bits of devon



West of the Tamar is a seperate country.


----------



## maomao (Dec 23, 2007)

Everything west of Slough.


----------



## Geri (Dec 24, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> somerset,gloucestershire,wiltshire, parts of dorset, bits of devon



Which bits of Devon are not in the West Country?


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 24, 2007)

The accent starts around Reading, but I don't think they start laughing at Jethro until Swindon or thereabouts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 24, 2007)

Gloucestershire is stretching it a bit ... 

...as is Dorset.

E2A : I don't get out of Bristol much


----------



## subversplat (Dec 24, 2007)

Somewhere over there *gesticulates*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Which bits of Devon are not in the West Country?



not sure, maybe it all is

cornwall, that in it as well?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2007)

The west country is Cornwall, Devon, Somerset and Bristol. Dorset isn't allowed in, but nor is it part of 'the south'. In fact no region wants Dorset, because it's crap.


----------



## JTG (Dec 24, 2007)

Glos, Somerset, Wiltshire, Dorset, Devon and Cornwall. The latter two being the South West.


----------



## chymaera (Dec 24, 2007)

And we'll all go  back to Oggie land, 
To Oggie Land, to Oggie Land,
And we'll all go back to Oggie land,
Where they cant tell sugar from-
 tissue paper, tissue paper, marmalade and jam.



Refrains
(1)
Where be going to Jagger? [1]
Oi be going to Looe,
Gor Bugger Jagger, I be going there too.



Oh how happy us will be,
When we gets to the West Countree,
Where the oggies grow on trees,
Gor Bugger Jagger!

(2)
Up to Camborne Hill we go,
Down by Helston Ferry,
Come on Jagger don't be late,
Come on Jagger hurry.

(3)
Half a pound of flour and marge,
Makes lovely clacker,
Just enough for you and me.
Gor! Bugger Jagger.

(4)
You make fast, I'll make fast,
Make fast the dinghy.
You make fast, kiss my arse,
Make fast the dinghy.

And we'll all go back etc.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 24, 2007)

Dorset is a divided nation. Bournemouth isn't in the west country - but Yeovil and Bridford are.

Bristol is kind of a place of it's own. Something to do with the inbreeding.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeovil is in Somerset. And i *think* Bridford is in Devon. Or maybe there's more than one.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Bristol is kind of a place of it's own. Something to do with the inbreeding.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 24, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Bristol is kind of a place of it's own. Something to do with the inbreeding.



You have to distinguish Bristol from Kingswood.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 24, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Yeovil is in Somerset. And i *think* Bridford is in Devon. Or maybe there's more than one.


Oh yeah. Wrong about Yeovil, but I meant Bridport.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> Glos, Somerset, Wiltshire, Dorset, Devon and Cornwall. The latter two being the South West.



Wiltshire can fuck off


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 24, 2007)

Madness. Wilts is in!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Wiltshire can fuck off



Having grown up in Wiltshire and always known it as the westcounty I have often wondered why those non wiltshire west countryers are angry that it might be included. Who gives a fuck. 
I have only been aware of this since moving to London.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 24, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Wiltshire can fuck off



Agreed. I have hated everybody I have ever known who is from wiltshire. Fucking fuckheads they are.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 24, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Oh.



I will make an exception. Unless you are from Bradford on Avon.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't have any strong feelings about Wiltshire. Seems that it is similar to Dorset in that half should be in and the other half not.


----------



## Thora (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm from Wiltshire and I'm not a fuckhead.

It's definitely west country.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 25, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I will make an exception. Unless you are from Bradford on Avon.



Westbury. I think Bradford on Avon is nicer. I was only there from about 12 so I can say I am from Cumbria instead if it helps.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 25, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> I'm from Wiltshire and I'm not a fuckhead.
> 
> It's definitely west country.



Yes that last Dillinger4 comment was fairly offensive and borderline racist, if you count the Wiltshirians a race.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 25, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> I'm not a fuckhead.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 25, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yes that last Dillinger4 comment was fairly offensive and borderline racist, if you count the Wiltshirians a race.



Only fairly offensive?



I am losing my edge.

I like both atomic suplex and thora, so my wiltshire hating rule is broken.

Its only coz I know some people from Bradford on Avon and hate them with a fiery fiery passion.


----------



## mikeinworthing (Dec 25, 2007)

I miss Somerset.  

*cries*


----------



## Idaho (Dec 25, 2007)

Hmmm... I think Wiltshire is not really the west country. It's the centre really.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 25, 2007)

'tis a big place, Wiltshire.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 25, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Wiltshire can fuck off



Oi! I'm from Wiltshire   

I'd say the westcountry end's where Berkshire begins.




			
				maomao said:
			
		

> Everything west of Slough



Eh? Reading and Maidenhead? The Westcountry!!? WTF??


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 25, 2007)

It would be a pity to lose Stonehenge I suppose...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 25, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> 'tis a big place, Wiltshire.



You know what. Despite living in Westbury for about 10 years I have never looked at a map of wilshire properly. 

I only really know westbury, warminster, trobridge, bradford on avon and melksham. The train line from warminster to bath mostly keeps it's self to it's  self. 

I'm quite shocked to see trowbridge is so small and warminster is so big.







EDIT - and looking again I thought corsham and calne were tiny little villages.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2007)

bath, my home town, is just down the road from wiltshire, but i only know, bradford-upon avon, corsham, box, and calne, never went there much when i were a lad


----------



## Thora (Dec 25, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> You know what. Despite living in Westbury for about 10 years I have never looked at a map of wilshire properly.
> 
> I only really know westbury, warminster, trobridge, bradford on avon and melksham. The train line from warminster to bath mostly keeps it's self to it's  self.
> 
> ...


Aren't they voting areas or something?  Trowbridge is much bigger than Devizes.  Calne is a small town rather than a village, but both Calne and Corsham are smaller than Devizes.


----------



## Geri (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't believe how dull this thread is now that it's turned into a discussion about Wiltshire.  

Now - which is coolest, BS5 or BS2?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2007)

Much more contentious would be BS5/BS2  versus BS3 / further south.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2007)

BA13 for evar!


----------



## Idaho (Dec 26, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> I can't believe how dull this thread is now that it's turned into a discussion about Wiltshire.
> 
> Now - which is coolest, BS5 or BS2?


None of Bristol is cool. It's like a 13 year old boy with a pair of brand new bottom of the range Nike trainers thinking he is the mac.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> Aren't they voting areas or something?  Trowbridge is much bigger than Devizes.  Calne is a small town rather than a village, but both Calne and Corsham are smaller than Devizes.



Trowbridge is bigger than Devizes? Not on that map it's not.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2007)

Are the areas designed to cover the same number of constituents - with Devizes being more rural  ?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 26, 2007)

That map is not anything to do with size of town. It's probably voting wards or something.

There's not much between Trowbridge and Devizes but Pewsey looks huge on there and is definately a lot smaller than either of those towns.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 26, 2007)

That's a police map, so it's policing areas rather than actual towns. Not many towns start immediately next to each other...

Original page


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2007)

oops


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Much more contentious would be BS5/BS2  versus BS3 / further south.


it's BA1 versus BA2 tbh


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> bath, my home town, is just down the road from wiltshire, but i only know, bradford-upon avon, corsham, box, and calne, never went there much when i were a lad



I used to live in Laura place by the rugby ground. I worked in Fodders when it first opened. I drank in the Bell then moved up to the Hat and Feather for later drinks.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I used to live in Laura place by the rugby ground. I worked in Fodders when it first opened. I drank in the Bell then moved up to the Hat and Feather for later drinks.


 laura place is nice, i used to drink in the bell and hat and feather, plus the crystal palace, salamander, molly hatchets, fullers,, the assembly rooms, the beehive, the porter, the bath star, the rose and crown, the brain surgery, the ram, and a few others as well


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2007)

I went to the salamander a couple of times. I seem to remember the beehive being a shit hole that stank of puke. I paid £50 a week for the (very large indeed) room I had in Laura place. The front room was so big that I used to cycle around it. 
I saw one of the houses used in a film once, I wish I could remember what it was.


----------



## Thora (Dec 26, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> That map is not anything to do with size of town. It's probably voting wards or something.
> 
> There's not much between Trowbridge and Devizes but Pewsey looks huge on there and is definately a lot smaller than either of those towns.


Devizes is much bigger than Trowbridge!  And Pewsey is indeed a village.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I went to the salamander a couple of times. I seem to remember the beehive being a shit hole that stank of puke. I paid £50 a week for the (very large indeed) room I had in Laura place. The front room was so big that I used to cycle around it.
> I saw one of the houses used in a film once, I wish I could remember what it was.


  the beehive was a bit lively, a real scrumpy place, sadly now a gastro pub/wine bar sorta place


----------



## Idaho (Dec 26, 2007)

Trowbridge is a shite-hole and Devizies is quite pleasant.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 26, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> ...Devizies is quite pleasant.



hahahahaha


----------



## invisibleplanet (Dec 26, 2007)

You can't leave all of Wessex out of 'The West Country' !!!

Bristol, Cornwall, Devon, Dorset, Gloucestershire, Somerset and Wiltshire !!!


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 26, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I will make an exception. Unless you are from Bradford on Avon.




THATS ME!!!




			
				Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Its only coz I know some people from Bradford on Avon and hate them with a fiery fiery passion.



I don't think thats me, but it might be one of my relatives......

And I thought you were such a nice fella............


----------



## Thora (Dec 26, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Trowbridge is a shite-hole and Devizies is quite pleasant.


Devizes is lovely


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> Devizes is lovely



Last time I checked, Devizes had a pretty dodgy drug scene and going for a pint on a Friday was like an episode of Booze Britain. Not many decent shops or even a train station to get out. Busses are fairly inconsistent too.

It is the home of Wadworths though and 6X is lovely. So every cloud...

Sailsbury is a lot nicer town IMHO.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 26, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Trowbridge is a shite-hole


Agreed x1000



> and Devizes is quite pleasant


'tis not too bad a place. Not where you'd go for the most thriving night life (or any life really) but ok.

Why has no one mentioned Warminster - there's a right pus filled boil on the backside of the world.


----------



## Thora (Dec 26, 2007)

Public transport is not great but don't know what you mean by a dodgy drug scene tbh   Pretty normal range of shops for a small market town too, a few of the large chains plus lots of little local places.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Agreed x1000
> 
> 
> 'tis not too bad a place. Not where you'd go for the most thriving night life (or any life really) but ok.
> ...



Nicer than Westbury.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 26, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Nicer than Westbury.



Its a close call -  I reckon Warminster is worse but only by a hair's breadth


----------



## Geri (Dec 27, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I used to live in Laura place by the rugby ground. I worked in Fodders when it first opened. I drank in the Bell then moved up to the Hat and Feather for later drinks.



The Hat & Feather has been transformed into some yupppie wine bar/gastro pub now, hasn't it?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> The Hat & Feather has been transformed into some yupppie wine bar/gastro pub now, hasn't it?


sadly yes, A few years ago


----------



## JTG (Dec 27, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Much more contentious would be BS5/BS2  versus BS3 / further south.



Anyone who thinks BS3 is in any way cool is a muppet of the highest order

lol at the Bristol haterz on here (ie Idaho). Let them hate so long as they fear.


----------



## bob_fossil (Dec 27, 2007)

...


----------



## bob_fossil (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## bob_fossil (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2007)

i'm in the west country at the moment, came down to bath to see the folks, had a drink in my fave pub - the green tree in green street, lovely boozer


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 27, 2007)

'tis all relative isn't it


----------



## big eejit (Dec 27, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i'm in the west country at the moment, came down to bath to see the folks, had a drink in my fave pub - the green tree in green street, lovely boozer



Great pub:






From *Extras* tonight - _"Inbreeding, sheepshagging and slavery - Bristol's famous for all sorts of things."_


----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Great pub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is! we were sitting there, right by the entrance to the bar


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 27, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i'm in the west country at the moment, came down to bath to see the folks, had a drink in my fave pub - the green tree in green street, lovely boozer



Isn't it the smallest pub in britain or something?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 27, 2007)

No hold on I think I am thinking of another.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> No hold on I think I am thinking of another.


 the coeur de lion is much smaller, just up the road from the green tree, but i don't think that is the smallest pub in britain either


----------



## Idaho (Dec 28, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> lol at the Bristol haterz on here (ie Idaho). Let them hate so long as they fear.


I don't hate the place. I think it's alright. But the way some people speak about it, it seems that they have stumbled into an entirely different place from the average, sprawling, inward-looking, oversized market town that I have always come across.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 28, 2007)

in bath today and i am going to the widcombe social club , possibly followed by the liberal club in larkhall, my dad likes his social clubs


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 28, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> the coeur de lion is much smaller, just up the road from the green tree, but i don't think that is the smallest pub in britain either



I rememebr something in bath with a bar that could only get about three people in, a lounge with one (maybe two) tables, and a pool room that had a round table (because you needed to spin it to get into position).


----------



## marty21 (Dec 28, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I rememebr something in bath with a bar that could only get about three people in, a lounge with one (maybe two) tables, and a pool room that had a round table (because you needed to spin it to get into position).


 i used to go to a pub with a round table, not that far from laura place, the crown in bathwick, but it wasn't a small pub, it had two bars


----------



## JTG (Dec 28, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I don't hate the place. I think it's alright. But the way some people speak about it, it seems that they have stumbled into an entirely different place from the average, sprawling, inward-looking, oversized market town that I have always come across.



You're missing out then

*shrugs*


----------



## madzone (Dec 29, 2007)

Cornwall's not Westcountry. Geographically we're too far South and culturally we're just separate 

If anything we could be lumped in as the South West I s'pose


----------



## Idaho (Dec 29, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Cornwall's not Westcountry. Geographically we're too far South and culturally we're just separate
> 
> If anything we could be lumped in as the South West I s'pose


You try too hard


----------



## madzone (Dec 29, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> You try too hard


 
I'm perfectly serious


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 29, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Cornwall's not Westcountry. Geographically we're too far South and culturally we're just separate
> 
> If anything we could be lumped in as the South West I s'pose


As a Plymouthian


----------



## madzone (Dec 29, 2007)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> As a Plymouthian


 
 all you like, makes no odds to me


----------



## nightowl (Dec 29, 2007)

plymouthians just wish they'd been born on god's side of the tamar


----------



## Kevicious (Jan 1, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> In fact no region wants Dorset, because it's crap.



That'll be one less twat visiting Dorset this summer and getting in everyone's way then...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2008)

i'm off to dorset next week, love the place


----------



## chymaera (Jan 1, 2008)

Kevicious said:
			
		

> That'll be one less twat visiting Dorset this summer and getting in everyone's way then...



Doesn't Hugh Fearnley Whittingstal live in Dorset?


----------



## Geri (Jan 1, 2008)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i'm off to dorset next week, love the place



Me too. In fact, I am part Dorsetonian as my great-grandparents were from Portland.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2008)

Geri said:
			
		

> Me too. In fact, I am part Dorsetonian as my great-grandparents were from Portland.


 we're staying near wareham


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2008)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Doesn't Hugh Fearnley Whittingstal live in Dorset?


 i like hugh


----------



## chymaera (Jan 1, 2008)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i like hugh




But you might not want him living near you.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2008)

chymaera said:
			
		

> But you might not want him living near you.


wouldn't bother me, what's wrong with him?


----------



## Geri (Jan 1, 2008)

marty21 said:
			
		

> we're staying near wareham



You should go to the Blue Pool. I think I went there once when I was a kid.


----------



## Kevicious (Jan 1, 2008)

marty21 said:
			
		

> wouldn't bother me, what's wrong with him?



There's growing resentment about various celebrities 'discovering' Dorset (and other places of course), relocating there when they've made some money in London, and taking half the Guardian's readership along with them.

Not that anyone should be told where they can / can't live, but local people genuinely feel the effects - economically, culturally, whatever. Plus quite often these celebrities are seen as patronising knobs, as I believe was the case with Huge Furry Shitty Tool recently when he tried to queue jump in a local shop.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2008)

Geri said:
			
		

> You should go to the Blue Pool. I think I went there once when I was a kid.


i have been there, it's lovely!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2008)

Kevicious said:
			
		

> There's growing resentment about various celebrities 'discovering' Dorset (and other places of course), relocating there when they've made some money in London, and taking half the Guardian's readership along with them.
> 
> Not that anyone should be told where they can / can't live, but local people genuinely feel the effects - economically, culturally, whatever. Plus quite often these celebrities are seen as patronising knobs, as I believe was the case with Huge Furry Shitty Tool recently when he tried to queue jump in a local shop.


well if he tried to queue jump he was being a twat


----------

